# Cập nhật tiêu chí quyết định tủ trẻ em an toàn cho bé



## ngoclan (14/6/19)

*Ngay từ lúc nằm nôi, tủ trẻ em an toàn là vật dụng nội thất mà bất kỳ bố mẹ nào cũng không quên sắm sửa về. Sau đây là tiêu chí quyết định tủ an toàn cho bé.*

_*Có sinh con mới hiểu lòng cha mẹ.*_
Làm cha mẹ, ai mà không muốn trẻ thơ nhà mình có được sự chăm sóc đầy đủ, chu đáo và ân cần nhất.​Không thua gì những bữa thức ăn ngon, những bộ quần áo đẹp, chiếc giường ngủ êm mát giúp làm dịu đi cái nóng của giấc mơ trưa, một chiếc _tủ quần áo trẻ em chất lượng, an toàn _là vật dụng nội thất không thể thiếu giúp những bộ quần áo, những bộ trò chơi trí tuệ của con được sắp xếp lại thật ngăn nắp, gọn gàng.​​*Tủ quần áo trẻ em là gì?*

*



*

Tuỳ theo độ tuổi của trẻ (bé vẫn còn sơ sinh và hầu hết phải dựa vào sự chăm sóc từ bố mẹ - bé 3-6 tuổi và đang trong giai đoạn tập tự mặc quần áo, tập tính ngăn nắp gọn gàng - bé 7-10 tuổi đang trong thời gian bước vào lớp 1, mở rộng mối quan hệ trường học) mà bố mẹ sẽ đưa ra sự lựa chọn tủ quần áo phù hợp nhất cho con.
Hầu hết tủ quần áo đều được gia công từ chất liệu nhựa, gỗ, sắt thép. Tuy nhiên, hầu hết các nhà nghiên cứu khoa học có sự khuyến cáo rằng, những vật dụng nội thất của bé nên được làm từ gỗ tự nhiên hoặc gỗ HDF chống mối mọt.

Hiện nay, _Nội thất trẻ em Nanakids chuyên sản xuất, xuất khẩu và cung cấp hàng loạt sản phẩm tủ quần áo trẻ em từ gỗ thông kết hợp gỗ HDF _Chống thấm, ngăn mối mọt vô cùng an toàn cho bé.
Tiêu chí nhận biết tủ trẻ em an toàn:
Không quá khó để nhận biết một sản phẩm tủ quần áo trẻ em có anh toàn hay không, mời các bố mẹ thông thái tham khảo những tiêu chí sau đây:

_Chất liệu tủ quần áo phù hợp và an toàn với làn da của trẻ (khuyến khích sử dụng tủ quần áo từ gỗ tự nhiên, hoặc kết hợp gỗ HDF đi kèm gỗ tự nhiên)_
_Tủ trẻ em có chức năng chống mối mọt, an toàn cho trẻ._
_Độ bền cao, kết cấu tủ vững chãi, tránh hiện tượng lỏng lẻo, lung lay gây nguy hiểm cho trẻ._
_Lựa chọn chiều cao tủ phù hợp với mục đích sử dụng cũng như chiều cao và độ tuổi của bé._
*Tại sao tủ quần áo trẻ em Nanakids đảm bảo toàn vẹn tiêu chuẩn chất lượng, an toàn:*

*

*​Hiên nay, Nanakids đã và đang sản xuất, _phân phối tủ trẻ em cao cấp_ với hàng loạt mẫu mã, kiểu cách phù hợp cho mẹ và các bé với từng độ tuổi và giới tính khác nhau. Hơn nữa, toàn bộ sản phẩm tủ trẻ em Nanakids đều đảm bảo 100% tiêu chuẩn an toàn, tiện nghi, chất lượng.
Tủ trẻ em Nanakids được gia công từ gỗ Thông tự nhiên nhập khẩu từ New Zealand tạo nên mặt gỗ bền bỉ, chắc chắn, kết hợp cùng gỗ HDF với khả năng cách âm, chống mối mọt tối ưu nhất.
Bao gồm nhiều kích cỡ và kiểu dáng tủ khác nhau phù hợp cho mẹ chăm con nhỏ, trẻ em từ 3 đến 18 tuổi.

*Với nhiều ngăn tủ tiện ích giúp những vật dụng cá nhân của trẻ được sắp xếp ngăn nắp gọn ngàng.*
Tủ Nanakids với thiết kế lắp ghép từng chi tiết nhỏ giúp quá trình vận chuyển dọn dẹp hoặc lau chùi đồ nội thất của bố mẹ được thuận tiện hơn.
Ngoài công dụng chứa đựng vật dụng cá nhân, quần áo và đồ chơi cho bé, một số tủ quần áo trẻ em đa năng với nhiều công dụng khác nhau như tích hợp tủ thay tã, bàn mini cho bé chơi đồ chơi, bàn sắp xếp thú bông, trang trí lọ hoa, cây cảnh…… mang đến cho trẻ không gia sống tiện nghi nhất.
Tạo nên bề mặt nhẵn mịn, không đinh ghim móc cài từ lớp sơn không chì cao cấp, tủ gỗ trẻ em chính là sản phẩm an toàn nhất cho là da cũng như sức khoẻ toàn diện của trẻ.

*Mẫu tủ trẻ em an toàn thích hợp với từng độ tuổi khác nhau mẹ cần tham khảo:*

_*Tủ thay tã Sophie dành cho bé từ 0 đến 3 tuổi:*_
Tủ thay tã Sophie là loại tủ có khay thay tã đi kèm phía trên mặt tủ. Cùng 4 ngăn kéo tiện lợi giúp mẹ có thể sắp xếp quần áo, tã sữa cho bé thật chu đáo và ngăn nắp.
Tủ  được sản xuất theo thiết kế lắp ráp, vô cùng tiện ích khi sử dụng tại các căn hộ chung cư, cao tầng.

_*Tủ 5 ngăn Sophie dành cho bé từ 3 đến 7 tuổi:*_
Đây là giai đoạn mà các bé bắt đầu có khả năng tự lập, tự thay áo quần, sắp sếp đồ dùng theo ý thích của bản thân.
Với thiết kế rộng về bề ngang và thấp về chiều cao, tủ quần áo 5 ngăn Sophie với từng ngăn chứa đồ rộng rãi, tiện nghi, tủ cao vừa tầm giúp trẻ tự giác sắp xếp đồ dùng một cách ngăn nắp.

_*Tủ Madison:*_

_*

*_

Loại tủ đứng này thích hợp hơn với các bé đã đi học. Với thiết kế tủ dọc 2 cửa đi kèm với một ngăn treo quần áo phẳng rộng rãi và các ngăn chứa quần áo xếp bên cạnh giúp trẻ thuận tiện hơn trong việc sắp xếp quần áo cá nhân.
Cùng một hộc tủ kéo “bí ẩn” hỗ trợ con có không gian mật để đựng đồ lót, thậm chí là cuốn nhật ký “tuổi mới lớn” một cách khéo léo và tiện lợi.
Với muôn ngàn mẫu mã cùng thiết kế tủ phù hợp cho bé ở các độ tuổi khác nhau, ắt hẳn mỗi bậc cha mẹ đều đang dự định trong trí óc loại _tủ quần áo phù hợp nhất cho bé yêu của mình._
Liên hệ _HOTLINE 0981.0981.10 _để đội ngũ nhân viên Nanakids chúng tôi có cơ hội tư vấn mẫu tủ quần áo trẻ em an toàn cho bé ngay bây giờ mẹ nhé.

Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

